# Lanolin in Lip Balm



## Lindy (Jul 30, 2010)

I've seen a lot of recipes that include Lanolin in lip balms.  Have any of you tried it?  How does it affect the taste and the scent of the balm?

TIA


----------



## agriffin (Jul 30, 2010)

I use it in lip balm and love it.  Some people say it can have a smell if you use too much; I haven't had this happen.  I use it in most of my balms.

I can't remember off hand what percentage I use...I'll have to check tonight.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 30, 2010)

If you wouldn't mind I would sure appreciate it.  I love Lanolin in my soaps and lotions so I wouldn't mind trying it in lip balms too.

Thank you...


----------



## agriffin (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, I use 10%.  I thought it was less.  

For my lip balm I do:

Avocado oil - 15%
Jojoba oil - 15%
Castor oil - 10%
Cocoa butter - 15%
Shea butter - 15%
lanolin - 10%
beeswax - 20%

vit e and flavor oil


----------



## Lindy (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you so much - I'll give this a try.  My usual one works well, but I wanted to see about one with Lanolin.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 6, 2010)

we made two batches of lip balm. The first no lanolin. Kind of chapsticky. 

The second batch with lanolin...OOOOoooo, like velvet on my lips  It's so smooth. just my opinion


----------



## dubnica (Nov 13, 2010)

I just bought lanolin and it smells like some kind of medicine.  I totaly did not expect that. WOW...I hope my lip balm will not smell like that...I am going to try your recipe agriffin.  Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 15, 2010)

Try adding some vanilla flavouring to the lip balm it eliminates the fragrance and makes it taste great.


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 16, 2010)

Lanolin is the grease from sheeps wool, which is why you can smell an odor from it.

Just don't get too carried away with the amount in your chap stick and you won't have any smell issues with it.

This is a wonderful ingredient for soap, balms and chap sticks.


----------

